# يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxلنبدأ بنعمة الرب يسوع..[/SIZE][/FONT][/B]


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*أريد ان أوجه اليك سؤالا هاما جدا:
من هو في رأيك أبرز شخص في كل العصور؟
الأمور التي سأحدثكم عنها ذات أهمية كبيرة بحيث أتمنى لو تحدثت بها مع كل واحد منكم شخصيا وجها لوجه حتى لا يضيع شيء من تأثير هذه الرسالة..

منذ زمن، جاءني شاب، طالب بكلية الطب ذكي من أحد بلاد الشرق يعتنق ديانة تختلف عما اعتنق. خلال الاشهر التي عرفته فيها أصبحنا صديقين حميمين..

سألته ثلاثة أسئلة وقلت: من هو في رأيك أعظم قائد عرفه العالم؟ أو بالأحرى من هو الذي فعل الخير الأعظم للجنس البشري؟
فأجاب بعد لحظة تردد: يسوع الناصري قد فعل خيرا للجنس البشري أكثر من أي واحد آخر عاش على هذه الأرض. بل يمكن أن أقول أنه أعظم قائد..

ثم قلت: من تعتقد أعظم معلم على الاطلاق؟ لا شك انه فكر بسقراط وأفلاطون وأرسطو وسواهم من أعاظم الفلاسفة القدماء والحديثين. وربما فكر بكونفوشيوس،
ولكنه أجاب: أن أعظم معلم هو يسوع المسيح.

وأخيرا قلت لهذا الشاب المخلص: من في رأيك عاش أقدس حياة يمكن لشخص أن يحياها؟
فجاءت اجابته عن هذا السؤال فورية:
اذ من الجلي ان العالم يعلم- وهو كذلك- انه لم يظهر شخص كيسوع في كل التاريخ. لو قمت بزيارة أي قطر من العالم لتتحدث الى ابناء أي دين من الديانات، فأنهم- مهما بلغ اخلاصهم وتمسكهم- سيعترفون، ان كانوا ملمين بشيء من الحقائق، بأن لا مثيل ليسوع المسيح. أنه نسيج وحده وهو الواحد الذي غير مجرى التاريخ كله.

إن جريدتك الصباحية تشهد أن المسيح قد عاش على هذه الارض منذ ألفي عام تقريبآ..
اذا تابعت حياة يسوع المسيح وأثره فأنك تلاحظ أنه حيثما انتشرت رسالته حدث تغيير عظيم في حياة البشر والامم. غالبا ما يسمع المرء ان التاريخ هو قصته His story--History قصة حياة رجل واحد. لانك إذا رفعت اسم يسوع من التاريخ فإن التاريخ يصبح قصة مختلفة كل الاختلاف..


وصف كاتب كتاب (تأثير يسوع) قائلا:
"تسعة عشر قرنا جاءت ومضت، واليوم هو يحتل قلب البشرية ويقود قافلة التقدم. واني لا أخطىء ان قلت ان كل جيوش العالم التي اشتركت في المعارك، وكل الاساطيل البحرية التي حاربت، و كل المجالس النيابية التي اجتمعت، وكل الملوك الذين حكموا لم يؤثروا في حياة الانسان كما فعل شخص واحد هو يسوع الناصري."*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*واذا كان يسوع قد أثر في العالم كله فإني أسوق كمثال بصورة خاصة وضع المرأة دون المسيح.

قال ارسطو: تعم الفوضى المجتمع كله اذا تساوت النساء بالرجال كما هو الحال اذا تساوى العبيد بالاسياد.
ويقول سقراط: أتتكلم الى من هو أقل من زوجتك؟
ويوصي افلاطون في مدينته الفاضلة ان تكون النساء ملكا مشتركا لجميع الرجال وان تعنى الدولة بأبنائهن.

لكن المسيح وضع حدا لكل هذا. وعليه فإن العهد الجديد يعلن  أنه لا ذكر ولا أنثى في المسيح، وكذلك لا عبد ولا حر..

المسيحية اعترفت بقدسية الزواج، وحق المرأة، وحق الاقتراع، كما وأسست معاهد للدراسات وسنت قوانين تشغيل الاولاد، والغاء الرق وسواها من التغييرات التي تمت لخير الجنس البشري..*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*بالجامعات والكليات عدد من الملحدين المشككين من الشباب، وقد كنت أقوم بزيارة خمسين جامعة تقريبا كل سنة وأتحدث الى آلاف الطلاب والطالبات عن يسوع الناصري..
بالطبع، التقيت بأساتذة وطلابا يقفون موقفا معاديا وعنيفا ضد المسيح (على أنه يجب القول ان هذا العدد يشكل أقلية ضئيلة).
يقول بعضهم أن يسوع المسيح ليس سوى اسطورة أو انه رجل عظيم ليس الا.
ويسخرون من الكتاب المقدس ويتهكمون على الذين يعبدون المسيح بصفته ابن الله.
أحد هؤلاء المشككين يدعى الدكتور سيريل ا.م. جود وهو أحد الفلاسفة، العظام في العالم..
وقد كان رئيسا لقسم الفلسفة في جامعة لندن لعدة سنوات. ولقد عمل الدكتور جود وزملاؤه جوليان هكسلي، وبرتراند راسل، وهـ.ج. ويلز على تقويض ايمان الكثير من شباب الجيل الاخير اكثر من أي فريق آخر..

يرى الدكتور جود ان يسوع لم يكن سوى انسان، و الله هو جزء من العالم، وفي حالة دمار العالم فإن الله لابد وان يدمر.
وهو أحد المنادين بما يعرف بفلسفة "قوة الحياة" التي نادى بها برنارد شو. ولم يكن يعتقد بوجود شيء اسمه الخطية، بل قال ان مصير الانسان هو اليوتوبيا (المدينة الفاضلة). اعط الانسان وقتا قليلا فيجعل من الارض سماء..
وكان الدكتور جود مقاوما عنيدا للمسيحيين وكتب عدة مؤلفات كان لها تأثير عظيم على الفكر الالحادي في العالم في الجيل الماضي..

وفي سنة 1948 كنت اقرأ صحيفة "لوس انجلوس تايمز" الصباحية، فشاهدت على الصفحة الداخلية للغلاف صورة لذلك العالم العجوز الموقر بالاضافة الى عبارة تتعلق بالتغيير الجذري الذي طرأ على حياته..

فقد كتب يقول أنه كان خصما للمسيحيين لسنين عديدة. وكما أنه أنكر وجود الخطية آنذاك، إلآ انه الآن أصبح يؤمن بأن الخطية شيء حقيقي. أوضحت له الحربان العالميتان، وقرب حدوث الثالثة بأن الانسان خاطىء.
وها هو يؤمن الآن بأن التفسير الوحيد للخطية كامن في كلمة الله وان الحل الوحيد موجود في صليب يسوع المسيح..

فما انكره كل أيام حياته أصبح صلب عقيدته الآن.
ولقد أصبح الدكتور جود تابعا متحمسا للمخلص قبيل وفاته. أمامي هنا على مكتبي كتاب له صدر مؤخرا في انجلترا وفيه يضع الخطوط العريضة لعودته الى الايمان.. الايمان بيسوع المسيح.*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*وهناك مئات من القصص مثل هذه يمكن سردها. مثلا، كان لوي والاس جنرالا شهيرا واديبا عبقريا. اتفق هو وصديقه انجرسول ان يؤلفا كتابا يهدم اسطورة المسيحية الى الابد.

كانا يكرهان ما تصوراه قيدا يرسف فيه الناس المتدينون الذين يعبدون يسوع. ويروي لوي والاس لنا القصة وكيف أنه انفق سنتين باحثا في أعظم المكتبات في أوروبا وأميركا عن المعلومات التي تمكنه من تأليف كتاب يهدم المسيحية..

ولكن بينما هو يكتب الفصل الثاني من كتابه وجد نفسه فجأة جاثيا على ركبتيه يبكي ويقول ليسوع: "ربي، والهي ". كان اثبات لاهوت المسيح واضحا جدا فلم يقدر أن يقاومه. ولم يستطع ان يبقى على انكاره ليسوع المسيح على أنه ابن الله..
بعد تلك كتب لوي والاس قصة، من اعظم القصص التي تختص بزمن المسيح، هي قصة ابن حور...*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*وهناك متشكك آخر، هو سي، أس. لويس، استاذ في جامعة اكسفورد. ظل لعدة سنوات ينكر لاهوت المسيح. لكنه الآن أصبح تابعا مكرسا للمسيح وألف عدة كتب بارزة في تأييد اعتقاده بالمسيح كمخلص..

وقد أورد في كتابه الشهير "قضية المسيحية" هذه العبارة: "يقول البعض ان يسوع هو معلم أخلاقي عظيم ولو جاء إنسان عادي الآن وقال ما قاله يسوع منذ الفي عام فسيتهمه العالم بالجنون أو بأنه شيطان رجيم..

عليك ان تختار: فاما أن يكون هو ابن الله واما رجلا مجنونا. يمكنك ان تتفاداه باعتباره شيطانا او تنطرح تحت قدميه وتدعوه ربا والها ولكن اياك أن تأتي بأي لغو وتقول أنه معلم اخلاقي عظيم".
فمن هو يسوع الناصري بالنسبة لك؟
هل هو اسطورة، او هو مجرد انسان او ابن الله؟

ان حياتك على هذه الارض وفي كل الابدية متوقفة على هذا الجواب.
قد يسأل البعض: "هل المسيحية حقا مبنية على حقا تاريخية ايجابية؟"
يقول الدكتور كليفورد هربرت صورمن جامعة هارفرد عن هذا الموضوع: "ان المسيحية قد عرفت مخلصها وفاديها ليس بصفته الها تاريخه غامض يعتمد على ايمان اسطوري خيالي ساذج..*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*ان الايمان المسيحي مؤسس على حقائق ايجابية وتاريخية مقبولة. ويمكن عرض لائحة طويلة بأسماء مثل هؤلاء العلماء البارزين الذين هم أتباع مخلصون للمسيح.

مثلا الدكتور وليم ليون فلبس قضى اربعين سنة أستاذآ في جامعة ييل وهو أحد الاساتذة البارزين في تاريخ اميركا، هذا الاستاذ اعلن بشجاعة ويقين ثقته بالاثبات التاريخي المتعلق بلاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح، وغالبآ ما كان يشهد ويكرز بايمانه الشخصي في المسيح كمخلص..

يوجد أناس لا يؤمنون بأن يسوع هو ابن الله المخلص بعضهم من كبار العلماء في العالم. ولكن أفزع وأنا أتحدث الى بعض هؤلاء عن المسيح واكتشف انهم في معظم الاحيان يجهلون الحقائق الاساسية للانجيل. لو قرأت بعض مؤلفات انجرسول، وتوماس باين وغيرهما من الملحدين، فانك ستدهش عندما تكتشف أن هؤلاء الرجال يكتبون في موضوع لا يفهمونه فهما كاملا..

لقد نصبوا تماثيل من القش ثم راحوا يهدمون ما صنعوا. كم أود أن أقابل شخصا بحث بجدية موضوع الاثباتات التي تتعلق بيسوع الناصري وما يزال يقول انه ليس ابن الله..
لقد التقيت، كما سبق القول، بأناس لا يؤمنون، ولكن في اثناء الحديث والبحث معهم اعترفوا باخلاص قائلين: اننا لم نكرس وقتا لقراءة الكتاب المقدس والبحث في الحقائق التاريخية المتعلقة بيسوع.

رفضهم يسوع مبني على اختبار سيء في طفولتهم أو على تجربة وصدمات من بعض المسيحيين الغير أمناء أو ربما بتأثير استاذ في الكلية وقت الدراسة..
إلا أنهم لم يبحثوا باخلاص في شخص يسوع المسيح وحقه في التملك على حياتهم..

اليك بعض المقاطع المختارة من العهد الجديد المتعلقة بيسوع الناصري.
كولوسي 1: 15- 20 "الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظورة بكر كل خليقة، فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى ما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا أم سيادات، أم رياسات أم سلاطين، الكل به وله قد خلق. الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل. وهو رأس الجسد الكنيسة الذي هو البداءة بكر من الاموات لكي يكون متقدما في كل شيء. لأنه فيه سر ان يحل كل الملء وان يصالح الكل لنفسه عاملا الصلح بدم صليبه بواسطته سواء كان ما على الارض أم ما في السموات".

وأيضا عبرانيين 1:1 و 2: "الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالانبياء قديما بأنواع وطرق كثيرة. كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين". وأيضا كولوسي 2: 3: "المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم".

وايضا أفسس 1: 9 و 10: "اذ عرفنا بسرمشيئته حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه لتدبير ملء الازمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السموات و ما على الأرض في ذاك".*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*هناك أمور عديدة يستطيع يسوع ان يفعلها من أجلنا دون سواه. ولكني أريد ان أركز في هذا المقال على أشياء أربعة محددة. أول كل شيء، انه هو الوحيد الذي يستطيع أن يغفر للانسان خطيته..
ثانيا، هو وحده الذي يقدر أن يعطي هدفا للحياة..
ثالثا هو وحده القادر أن يهب سلاما للقلب المتعب..
وأخيرا، ان يسوع وحده هو القادر ان يهبنا القوة لنحيا حياة فضلى. يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس بأن الله هو اله قدوس وان الانسان خاطىء. وهناك هوة عظيمة بين الاثنين ولا يستطيع الانسان أن يعبر هذه الهوة..

ويقول الكتاب المقدس بأن الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله. وان أجرة الخطية هي موت أي الانفصال الابدي عن الله، اما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا..
لا يستطيع الانسان ان يقيم جسرا فوق الهوة بينه وبين الله مهما كان صالحا. الله وحده هو الذي يستطيع ذلك بواسطة ابنه يسوع المسيح. يقول الكتاب:
"هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية".*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*والآن دعنا نتأمل في بعض المصطلحات.
ماذا نعني بالخطية؟
ليست الخطية بالضرورة هي كذب اوسرقة او زنى.. الخطية في جوهرها هي موقف، أي ان الانسان يقف موقفا ضد الله. هي انقطاع الشركة مع الله. هناك عرش (مصدر السلطة) في حياتك..
فإما ان يكون الله جالسا على ذلك العرش واما أنت.
اذا كنت تقول: "أنا هو الذي أسير حياتي بنفسي وأفعل ما اريد" فأنت تحمل صفات الخاطىء. وان كان المسيح يجلس على ذلك العرش فانه قد دفع قصاص خطيتك الذي هو الانفصال الابدي عن الله وردك الى علاقة معه..
تصور مصباحا كهربائيا مضيئا، إذا نزعت الاتصال الكهربائي انقطع التيار وانطفأ الضوء. ولكن ان اعدته الى مكانه من جديد يعود النور الى ما كان عليه.. التيار ثابت ولكن الاتصال هو المتغير.
يمكن مقارنة الانسان بالاتصال (القابس) وإذا كانت علاقتنا منقطعة مع الله فاننا نمشي في الظلمة. إن اخترنا السلوك في طرقنا الخاصة نكون خطاة.

والآن، ما هو تدبير الله؟
كان الشعب في العهد القديم يأتي بذبائحه الى الكاهن- الحمامة، والحمل، والعجل..
وكان من الضروري أن تكون هذه الحيوانات طاهرة وبلا عيب - أي أفضل ما في القطيع. وبذلك تنتقل الخطية من صاحب الذبيحة الى الحمل البريء لدى ذبحه ورش دمه كفارة مؤقتة للخطية..
هل في استطاعتك ان ترى كيف كانت هذه ترمز الى مجيء حمل الله الذي دمه لا يكفر مؤقتا بل الى الابد؟
لقد أرسل الله ابنه الوحيد، حمل الله الذي لا عيب فيه ولا دنس ليبذل حياته ويسفك دمه على الصليب من أجل مغفرة خطايانا.

يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس بأنه "بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة". قد يقول بعضكم الآن: انني لا احب هذا النوع من الدين الذي يشدد كثيرا على الدم.

انني أتذكر جيدا كراهيتي لما يشير إلى الدم ولكن الآن، اذ أفهم أكثر فانني أقول بكل اخلاص وبكل اقتناع قلبي أنه لاتوجد حقيقة في العالم أثمن من هذه.. ان ابن الانسان قد جاء الى العالم لكي يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك..

لقد جاء ليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين و بدون سفك دمه لا تحصل مغفرة للخطية. ولدى دراسة الديانات المختلفة يتبين أنه ليس ثمة تدبير لمغفرة الخطية بعيدا عن صليب يسوع المسيح..
ان معظم الديانات، تعتنق فلسفة الاعمال الصالحة كوسيلة للخلاص. ويشترك الناس في الاعتقاد بأنه اذا رجحت كفة أعمالهم الصالحة على كفة أعمالهم السيئة فانهم يذهبون الى النعيم. واذا رجحت كفة أعمالهم السيئة على كفة اعمالهم الصالحة فان مصيرهم الجحيم، اذا كان هناك جحيم. طبعا هو لا يقدر ان يعرف ما اذا كان سيذهب إلى النعيم أو الجحيم الا بعد موته..
فيا لها من مأساة!
ما أشد نقص مثل هذا الدين او هذه الفلسفة.
لقد وعد الله أن في امكاننا ان نعرفه وتكون لنا معه شركة الآن والى الابد بواسطة ابنه الرب يسوع المسيح.*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*كنت قد انتهيت من حديثي في احدى الجامعات حين بقي بعض الطلاب في أماكنهم ليعرفوا كيف يصبحوا مسيحيين حقيقيين، وكان معهم شاب هندي يذرع ارض المكان جيئة و ذهابا بغضب و نفاذ صبر. و إذا تكلمنا معا قال: انني امقتكم ايها المسيحيون. انني امقت غروركم الذي يجعلكم تدعون بان لديكم الطريق الوحيد الى الله..
انا اعتقد ان المسيحية هي طريق ضمن طرق متعددة أخرى.. والهندوسية التي أنتمي اليها طريق مثلها. والبوذية والكونفوشوسية وغيرها سبل أخرى الى الله..

أحلته الى مؤلفات الزعيم الهندوسي العظيم غاندي الذي قال، في سيرته، على الرغم من تمسكه الشديد بدينه: "انه لعذاب مستمر انني ما زلت بعيدا هكذا عنه، ذلك الذي أعرف انه ذات حياتي و وجودي. انا اعلم ان رداءتي وشري هما اللذان يجعلانني بعيدا عنه".

قال الشاب أنه كان يظن ان غاندي هو الله، لكن هذه الكلمات تنفي ذلك. بالرغم من تدينه كان لامع الذكاء. وكان يتابع دراسته لنيل الدكتوراه فى الفيزياء والكيمياء..
وبينما أنا اتحدث معه أخذ غضبه يخمد وبدأ يرى ان المسيحية تختلف عن سواها. وتبين له انها ليست ديانة أو فلسفة من صنع الانسان ولكنها تدبير الله لسد حاجة الانسان الاساسية التي هي غفران الخطية..
وأقر بأنه لم يجد الحل الذي يطلبه مع أنه تابع أمين لدينه. واعترف أنه بالرغم من أنه كان مجتهدا في مطالعة كتب الهندوس المقدسة، ويصلي في أوقات الصلاة، ويقيم شعائر ايمانه، إلا أنه لم يجد الله..

لفت انتباهه الفرق في حياة اصدقائه المسيحيين. وجد لديهم شيئا لم يحصل عليه هو بعد.
ومن الواضح ان ذلك "الشيء" هو المخلص الحي الذي جاء ليعيش في داخلهم ويغفر لهم خطاياهم. وقضينا حوالي ساعة ونحن نشرح له الفرق بين الديانة المسيحية وبقية ديانات العالم.

خذ بوذا من البوذية، وكذلك مؤسسي الديانات المتعددة الاخرى من دياناتهم فلا يتغير من تلك الديانات الا القليل.
ولكن انتزع المسيح من المسيحية فلا يبقى من المسيحية شيء!! واخيرا استضاءت نفسه- فقد ادرك الحقيقة العظمى لغفران الخطية بواسطة ذبيحة مخلصنا على الصليب..
وبكل هدوء أحنى هذا العالم الشاب رأسه وطلب الى الله من كل قلبه. فقد صلى لكي يأتي يسوع الناصري المقام، ابن الله الحي، الى قلبه ويغفر خطيته ويصبح ربا وسيدا على حياته..*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

يقول الكتاب المقدس: "لان ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد اعطي بين الناس به ينبغي ان نخلص".
يسوع وحده هو القادر ان يغفر الخطية. وليس يسوع الناصري فريدا فقط في كونه الواحد الوحيد الذي يستطيع ان يغفر خطايانا ولكنه ايضا الوحيد الذي يستطيع ان يضفي هدفا وسلاما على حياتنا..

دعنا نتأمل اولا الهدف والقصد:
انت تذكر ما ورد في رسالة كولوسي 1: 15  ان الله قد خلق الكل بابنه ولابنه.
وفي وسع المرء ان يرى على الفور ان الله خلق كل شيء لقصد معين. فهاك ترتيب ونظام وتخطيط للخليقة كلها..
ان الانسان هو تاج خليقة الله. وهو الوحيد في الخليقة الذي حباه الله ذكاء وعقلا..
فقد خلق الله الانسان ذا ارادة حرة وقدرة على الاختيار بحيث يقدر ان يقول "نعم " او "لا " لله. ومما يؤسف له ان الانسان اختار في معظم الاحيان ان يقول "لا". ومن جراء هذه المأساة فان الذين قالوا "لا " لم يكتشفوا قط قصد الله لحياتهم..
لا يفكر أي مقاول بناء ان يشيد بناء جميلا بدون ان يرجع الى تصميم المهندس. فكيف يمكننا ان نحاول بناء حياتنا بدون الرجوع اولا الى مهندس الحياة العظيم، ذلك الواحد الذي خلقنا من اجل قصد رائع..
يقول الكتاب المقدس: "من قبل الرب تتثبت خطوات الانسان" (مزمور 33:37)
و "كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رومية 8 : 28).


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*وهناك فوائد عظيمة يمكنك الحصول عليها من وجودك في المكان الذي يريده لك الله ومن عملك ما يطلبه منك. لا يقف الله فوقنا مسلطا علينا عصا كبيرة، بل انه قد سن قوانينه لتتحكم في كل الخليقة. وحين لا نخضع لهذه القوانين علينا ان نتحمل النتائج، تماما كما أن من يتعدى قانون الجاذبية أو قوانين السير ينال عقابا جزاء ذلك التعدي...
ان عدم تنفيذ قانون السير لا يعرض حياة المعتدي للخطر فحسب بل يهدد حياة الآخرين ايضا.
وعليه فنحن لا نكسر قوانين الله- بل هي التي تكسرنا.

خذ موضوع الزواج مثلا. اثنان من كل خمس زيجات تنتهيان بالطلاق في امريكا.
هذه طبقا للمعلومات المعطاة من الدكتور بيتر سوروكين الاستاذ بجامعة هارفرد.


ومع ذلك فزواج واحد فقط من بين كل 1015 زواج ينتهي بالطلاق حين يكون الزوج والزوجة مسيحيين، ويقيمان يوميا المذبح العائلي ويقرآن الكتاب المقدس ويصليان معا..
فيا له من فرق!!...


زواجان من بين خمسة مقابل 1 من بين 1015. نعم يسوع المسيح هو الذي يحدث هذا الفارق. فهو يعطي قصدا حقيقيا للزواج. فمن يجرؤ، وهذه الحقائق امامنا، ان يقامر بالزواج بدون المسيح؟
تقول: "لا أستطيع أن أفهم كيف يقدر المسيح أن يقبل مثل هذا الفارق العظيم؟"
الامر في غاية البساطة. هناك عرش في حياتك، فان كنت أنت الجالس على عرش حياتك وزوجتك هي الجالسة على عرش حياتها فأنت وهي يحارب كل منهما الآخر وبالتالي يحدث الانفصال..
اما اذا كان المسيح جالسا على عرش حياة كل من الزوج والزوجة فانه لن يشن حربا ضد نفسه وهكذا يسود السلام..
الفوضى تتحول الى انسجام، وتتحول الكراهية الى محبة..

لقد اتيح لي امتياز الصلاة، عدة مرات، مع رجال ونساء كانوا على حافة الطلاق، لان حياتهم الزوجية كانت خربة وبيوتهم مستقرا للفوضى والانشقاق..
ولكن حالما سلموا حياتهم الى يسوع المسيح ساد السلام والحب والانسجام في قلوبهم وبيوتهم..
بالطبع، تنطبق هذه الحقيقة ذاتها على الافراد ايضا اذ لا يوجد انسان كامل بدون المسيح.*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*عقد في عام 1923 اجتماع هام في فندق ادج ووتر بيتش فى شيكاغو. وحضر هذا الاجتماع تسعة من كبار الماليين الناجحين في العالم وهم: رئيس اكبر شركة حديد وصلب، ورئيس اكبر شركة للاعمال عامة، ورئيس اكبر شركة بترول، واكبر مضارب حبوب، ورئيس شركة نيويورك للاستيراد والتصدير..

وكما ترى فقد اجتمع هنا فريق من انجح رجال العالم، أو على الاقل رجال ممن عثروا على سر "جمع الثروة" والنجاح..
دعنا نرى ماذا حدث لهؤلاء الرجال بعد خمسة وعشرين عاما. لقد مات رئيس شركة الحديد والصلب مستر شارلز شواب بسبب الافلاس، وقضى اواخر سني حياته الخمس غارقا في الديون..
ومات صموئيل أنسل رئيس شركة الاعمال عامة متضربا هاربا من العدالة والافلاس في بلد غريب. وجن هوارد هوبسن رئيس اعظم شركة بترول، ومات ارثر كوتن، رئيس شركة مضارب الحبوب مفلسا خارج البلاد..
واطلق مؤخرا سراح ريتشاردونتي رئيس شركة نيويورك للاستيراد والتصدير من سجن سنغ سنغ. وصدر عفو عن الوزير البرت فول لمرضه لكي يموت في بيته. ومات جس لفرمور، الملقب بالدب الأكبر في وول ستريت، منتحرا. ومات ايفار كروجر رئيس اعظم شركة احتكار منتحرا. ومات ليون فريزر رئيس بنك الاستيطان العالمي انتحارا...!!

كل هؤلاء الرجال تعلموا فن النجاح والثروة، لكن واحدا منهم لم يتعلم كيف يعيش.
لقد وجدت عبر السنين ان الناس الذين عرفوا يسوع المسيح صار لهم هدف في الحياة، والناس الذين لم يعرفوه هم أشبه ما يكون بسفينة لا دفة لها ولا شراع، تتقاذفها الامواج..
ومهما تكن لامعا أو ناجحا فاذا لم تعرف يسوع المسيح فأنت لن تعرف الهدف الأساسي من حياتك..
ان الله قد خلقنا لنفسه، أو كما قال القديس أوغسطينوس: "اللهم قد خلقتنا لنفسك ولن تستقر قلوبنا الا فيك".

قال هـ.ج ويلز, المؤرخ والفيلسوف الشهير عندما بلغ 61 عمره: "ليس لي سلام، فالحياة كلها قد افلست".
قال الشاعر بيرون: "ان ايامي قد بلغت خريفها. وقد ولت ازهار الحياة وذهبت ثمارها ادراج الرياح، ولم يتبق لي سوى الدود والاشواك والحزن".
قال ثورو، الاديب العبقري: "يعيش معظم الناس حياة الحزن الصامت".

وترك رالف بارتون، أحد أشهر رسامي الصور الكاريكاتورية هذه العبارة التي كتبها على ورقة شبكها بوسادته قبل ان ينتحر: "لقد كانت مصاعبي قليلة واصدقائي عديدين ونجاحي كبير، وتنقلت من زوجة الى أخرى، ومن بيت الى بيت، وزرت بلدان العالم الكبرى وسئمت من اختراع حيل لملء ساعات النهار الاربع والعشرين".

وتحدث باسكال الفيزيائي والفيلسوف الفرنسي عن هذا الموضوع بقوله: "هناك فراغ، له شكل الله قلب كل انسان، لا يستطيع احد ان يملأه سوى الله بابنه يسوع المسيح".*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*هل اجرؤ على أن اسألك ان كان هناك فراغا في حياتك؟
انا لا اعرفك، وقد لا أتمكن من معرفتك، ولكن، بكل ما في هدأة قلبك من اخلاص، اذا كنت لاتعرف يسوع المسيح فأنك تقول اليوم:"نعم، هناك فراغ ولست قانعا بحياتي ".

ولن تقنع حتى تدعو المسيح ليريك ذات القصد الذي من أجله قد خلقك. لانه، كما ترى، لا يوجد سواه ممن عاشوا، يستطيع ان يفعل ذلك- لا دين، ولا فلسفة، ولا انسان-

قال يسوع: "انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي الى الآب إلا بي" (يوحنا 6:14).

وحالما تتقدم اليه فانه سيبين لك الهدف الذي خلقك من أجله. ان يسوع وحده القادر أن يغفر خطيئتك، ويسوع وحده القادرأن يجعل للحياة هدفا..
وثالثا، ان يسوع الناصري هو الوحيد القادر أن يعطيك سلاما لانه رئيس السلام..
وكما قال أحدهم: "لن يكون هناك سلام في قلوب الأفراد وعلى موائد السلام في العالم إلى أن يحكم رئيس السلام مطلقا في قلوب الناس".

يقول يسوع المسيح في يوحنا 37:14 "سلاما اترك لكم، سلامي أعطيكم. ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا. لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب".

ويقول في متى 11 : 28 "تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وأنا أريحكم".

قد تكون الآن تقاسي من الخوف والفشل في حياتك. وقد تكون قلقا بشأن حياتك الاجتماعية أو أوضاعك المالية أو مشكلات في البيت. قد تقول: "بالطبع، كل شخص له مشاكله". نعم،
وليس المسيحي بمستثنى من ذلك، اذ لا يعني كونك مسيحيا بأنك ستدخل الى حالة مثلى،
ولكن سيكون معك واحد قال:
ثقوا، ها أنا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر، أنا معكم في جميع الظروف والمناسبات، لا اترككم ولا اهملكم، سلامي أعطيكم...*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*طلب الي منذ زمن ان اكون احد المتكلمين في مؤتمر للقادة في ولاية واشنطن..
وكان حاضرا ضابط بحري شاب كان صديقا، وزميلا لي أيام الدراسة في الكلية..
وحين قرأ اسمي في البرنامج راح يبحث عني بين الجمهور ولما وجدني شرعنا نتحدث معا:
اخبرني قصة المأساة التي حدثت في حياته مؤخرا بموت كريمته وطلب مني ان اذهب واتحدث مع زوجته الحزينة.
وبعد أن تحادثنا معا ذلك المساء دعا كلاهما يسوع المسيح ليكون مخلصهما وربهما..
وما أن حل المسيح في حياتهما حتى اختبرا سلاما رائعا حين تغيرت حياتهما..
وحين دعيت في السنة التالية الى واشنطن ثانية للمساهمة في نفس المؤتمر،
كان صديقي الضابط حاضرا أيضا..
واخبرني، ان مأساة المآسي كانت ابنته الثانية أصيبت بداء السرطان في جهازها العصبي بعد فترة قصيرة من زيارتي وماتت..
قال أنه قدم اليها أفضل كناية طبية ولكن دون جدوى..
كان يحب ابنته حبا جما، ولكنها الآن قد انتقلت إلى الابدية..
ولن انسى ذلك اليوم حين كنت اتحدث معه..
فقد ارتسمت ابتسامة ادراك هادئة على شفتيه وهو يقول:
"مع انني لا أفهم الامر، فانه مع عمق محبتنا لطفلتنا العزيزة،
ومع شدة كراهيتنا لفقدانها،
فقد كان حضور الرب يسوع المسيح حقيقيا في غضون مرضها وبعد وفاتها..
نحن لا نفهم ذلك،
ولكن برغم ذلك فنحن نتمتع بسلام يفوق كل عقل"..*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*قد تتعرض للمشاكل والأمراض والأحزان لكن المسيح، رئيس السلام، ينتظر ليجلس على عرش حياتك، وليغفر خطاياك، ويعطيك لحياتك هدفا وسلاما ويسوع المسيح الناصري أيضا هو وحده القادر ان يعطيك، فضلا عن الغفران والهدف والسلام، القوة لتحيا حياة جديدة..

غالبا ما يقول لي الناس: أريد ان اصبح مسيحيا، ولكنني أخشى اذا فعلت ذلك انني لن اتمكن من ان أحيا الحياة المسيحية. انت لا تعرف الاخطاء التي ارتكبتها، والحقد الذي يملأ قلبي، والميل الى الخطية، وحياتي الفاجرة، وادماني على المسكرات، ولساني الشرير، وسواها وسواها من المشكلات، لذلك لا اعتقد انني قادر ان احيا الحياة المسيحية..

كثيرون نطقوا بمثل هذا الكلام او بما يماثله. ولكن ما ان سلموا حياتهم للمسيح حتى اكتشفوا ان الحياة المسيحية هي حياة سامية، فلا أنا ولا أنت نقدر ان نعيشها، مهما كنا صالحين،..
ولكن يسوع المسيح يأتي، حرفيا، ليسكن في داخلنا فيحيا حياته فينا وبواسطتنا. لذا، فلا تبقى المسألة مسألة ما نفعله نحن، وانما ما يفعله هو، لانه هو الذي يعطينا القوة ونحن ادوات يطلق بواسطتها تلك القوة..

هذا ما لقنه يسوع لرجل يدعى نيقوديموس جاء لرؤيته ذات ليلة (يوحنا 3: 1- 21). كان نيقوديموس رئيسا لليهود وكان زعيما دينيا صالحا اخلاقيا وادبيا،
وسأل المسيح: يا معلم، نعم أنك قد أتيت من الله معلما لان ليس أحد يقدر ان يعمل هذه الآيات التي أنت تعمل ان لم يكن الله معه..

فقال له يسوع: الحق الحق اقول لك، ان كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر ان يرى ملكوت الله..
لم يعرف نيقوديموس ما عناه المسيح بذلك. فقال: أتعني ان علي ان ادخل بطن امي ثانية لأولد؟
فقال يسوع: كلا. لقد ولدت مرة من الجسد ولكن، عليك ان تولد من الروح لتستطيع الدخول الى ملكوت الله. لقد ولدنا بجسد مادي لنحيا في عالم مادي. ولكن ملكوت الله ملكوت روحي والله كائن روحي..*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*واذا أردنا ان تكون لنا شركة معه فمن اللازم ان نصبح مخلوقات روحية. تصور يرقة تزحف في الاقذار، انها مجرد دودة بشعة.
وافرض انك تستطيع محادثة هذه اليرقة فتقول لها: "لماذا تزحفين في الاقذار؟ لماذا لا تطيرين مثل الفراشة؟"
لا شك انها ستجيب: "يسحيل علي الطيران لانني دودة أرضية واستطيع فقط ان ادب في التراب".
ثم تجيبها انت: "دعينا نجري لك عملية. سنلصق بجسدك جناحي فراشة".
فتقول الدودة: "لا ذلك لن يفيد".
فتقول لها: "لماذا لا تأخذين درسا في الطيران وعندئذ تصبحين قادرة على الطيران".
بيد ان كل هذا لا قيمة له.*

*وهكذا الامر مع الناس الذين يحاولون ان يصبحوا مسيحيين بواسطة أعمالهم الصالحة كالسلوك الحسن، وحضور الكنيسة، وقراءة الكتاب المقدس والصلاة الخ، دون أن يصبحوا مسيحيين عن طريق الولادة الجديدة كما أمر يسوع..
وذات يوم تغزل اليرقة حول جسدها شرنقة، ثم تتفتق تلك الشرنقة عن فراشة جميلة..
نحن لا نفهم بإلمام ما جرى. ولكن نعرف فقط أنه حيث كانت دودة تدب في التراب، تحلق الان فراشة في الجو. وهكذا الامر في حياة المسيحي..
تحدث هذه الولادة الجديدة عندما يأتي يسوع الناصري، الرب المقام والمخلص، ليسكن في داخلك..

تذكر انني قلت ان هناك عرشا في حياة كل منا، وانك اذا كنت جالسا على العرش، واذا كنت انت الذي تقرر ما ستفعله بحياتك، فأنت لست مسيحيا..

ان المسيح يقرع على الباب كما نقرأ في سفر الرؤيا 3 : 20 حيث يقول: "ها أنذا واقف على الباب واقرع. (باب قلبك، وارادتك، وعقلك، وعاطفتك).
ويقول: "ان سمع أحد صوتي، وفتح الباب ادخل اليه واتعشى معه وهو معي".
ويقول الكتاب المقدس: "ان كل الذين قبلوا المسيح اعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله" فإن "كان أحد في المسيح او ان كان المسيح في أحد، فإنه يصبح خلقة جديدة. الاشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا".*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*يشتمل تسليم الذات للمسيح على تسليم العقل والعواطف والارادة- أي كل الشخصية.
قد يقول بعضكم: "انا اؤمن ان يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله. واؤمن انه قد مات من أجل خطاياي. لقد آمنت بذلك طيلة حياتي، ألست اذا مسيحيا؟
كلا، لست مسيحيا اذا كنت قد رفضت ان تخضع ارادتك للمسيح..
وقد يقول بعضكم: "انني اذكر حين سمعت موعظة رائعة في مؤتمر شيبة، أو في اجتماع من اجتماعات كنيستنا، تحركت عواطفي وحصلت على اختبار عظيم، حتى انني تجاوبت مع الدعوة التي وجهت للتقدم الى الامام لأعلن ايماني. ألست مسيحيا اذا؟ "
لا، لست مسيحيا اذا لم تكن قد سلمت عرش حياتك وارادتك، للمسيح..
قد يقول البعض: "انا اذهب الى الكنيسة بانتظام، واقرأ الكتاب المقدس واصلي يوميا، وأحاول أن احيا حياة صالحة، الست اذا مسيحيا؟".
لا، لست مسيحيا ما لم تسلم ارادتك للمسيح..
ان تسليم الارادة هو المفتاح لتصير مسيحيا والسر في ان تحيا حياة مسيحية منتصرة..*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*كان هناك شاب رياضي بارز وقائد اجتماعي اراد ان يصبح مسيحيا، ولكنه، كسواه، كان خائفا من تسليم ارادته لارادة الله..
كان قد رسم خطة مفصلة لحياته لذلك تردد في ان يصبح مسيحيا خوفا من ان يغير الله خطته..

وبعد ان تحادثنا معا اوضحت له بان الله يحبه محبة عظيمة حتى أنه ارسل ابنه الوحيد ليموت على الصليب من أجل خطاياه، وان لدى الله خطة رائعة لحياته..
قلت: الا تظن انه يمكنك ان تثق بالشخص الذي يحبك بهذا المقدار، وانه بدون تحديد أحكم من أي انسان؟
قال: لم أفكر بالموضوع هكذا سأثق به. وبينما كنا نصلي معا دعا المسيح الى قلبه ليكون مخلصا وربا له. تبدلت حياته كما تبدلت عشرات الألوف من الناس. ويمكنك ان تتأكد أنه لم يأسف على شيئ لانه الآن يكرس كل وقته داعيا الآخرين ليصبحوا مسيحيين أيضا. ان لم تكن قد قبلت المسيح مخلصا وربا، فان يسوع يقرع على باب قلبك (عقلك، وعواطفك، وارادتك، وشخصيتك ا لكاملة).
هل تسلم ارادتك، في هدأة هذه اللحظة له؟
أدعه ليأتي الى حياتك،
ليحيا حياته فيك،
وليغفر خطيتك،
ويعطي حياتك قصدا ويمنحك سلامه وقوته.*

*.
.
.
.
.
.*

*هل تحني رأسك الان وتصلي في هذه اللحظة المقدسة هذه الصلاة؟:
أيها الرب يسوع تعال الى حياتي، 
واغفر خطيتي. 
انا اسلم ارادتي وعرش حياتي لك. 
ارني قصدك لحياتي فأفعله. 
اعطني سلامك وقوتك لكي ارضيك وامجدك يا يسوع المسيح، آمين.*

*.
.
.
.
.
.*

*جاء في الكتاب المقدس في انجيل يوحنا 1 : 12 "وأما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله"

عندما تقبل المسيح تصبح ابنا له. وقيل لنا ايضا في الكتابه المقدس:
"ان الله اعطانا حياة ابدية. وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه. من له الابن فله الحياة".

فاذا قبلت المسيح تكون لك الحياة الابدية منذ الان.
وحالما تقبل المسيح في حياتك، تبدأ المغامرة العظمى التي خلقك الله من اجلها، و طالما تستمر في طاعة وصاياه فانك ستختبر تحقيق وعده بحياة فضلى..
دعني اشجعك على دراسة كلمة الله، والكتاب المقدس، باجتهاد لتصبح نشيطا في الشركة المسيحية الحيوية في كنيسة محلية..*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*ان الخطوات العشر الاساسية نحو النمو المسيحي، التي تشكل هذا الكتيب جزءا منها، قد ساعدت الألوف لتحقيق علاقة مثمرة قوية مع المسيح. ان الدراسة اليومية لهذه المادة ستبرهن على فائدتها ايضا بالنسبة اليك..

ليباركك الله وليحفظك في هذه المغامرة العظمى مع المسيح مخلصنا.*


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*والآن بعد قراءة الكتيب الجميل..
أتمنى أن تكونوا قد سعدتم جداً .. وروح الرب كان حاضراً معكم..

تفضلوا هذا الرابط لتتراسلوا وتقووا إيمانكم أكثر أكثر بمساعدته:*
http://www.tenbasicsteps.com/arabicpalestine/uniquenessofjesus/whoisjesus.htm

*أخوكمـ..
peace*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*


*woow
thank you
i liked it so much because it was interesting 
i red the first page and im going to read the second and the third one later 
God bless you*​


----------



## borhan (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

هذا المنتدى له نظامه وقوانينه
وعليك ان تحترم القوانين
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
استفانوس


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

جيسس لف..
الرب يباركك ويبارك شعب العراق والعالم كله..
ياريت لو تقرأ الموضوع كله حتى النهاية..
وحمدلله عالسلامة أخوي..


----------



## peace_86 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

برهان..
ردك محرر.. وأشكرك عموماً على قرائتك لموضوعي..


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

 واو .. بييس .. موضوع رهيب .. الصفحة الثانية كومة بيهة شغلات رهيبة و كلش كلش كلش حلوة .. و مفيدة .. رح استفيد منهة بموضوع اسوي بل شبيبة يمكن  

شكرا شكرا بوي  صدك كلش حلو الموضوع بكل حرف منة 

يسوع يبارك حياتك يا عيني


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*أكيد سأقرأ هذا الموضوع ,:t33:*
*بركة الرب تحل عليك:yaka:*
*وشكراً لك،أخوك:*
*S*on.*O*f.*G*od​


----------



## صوت الرب (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*



> واني لا أخطىء ان قلت ان كل جيوش العالم التي اشتركت في المعارك، وكل الاساطيل البحرية التي حاربت، و كل المجالس النيابية التي اجتمعت، وكل الملوك الذين حكموا لم يؤثروا في حياة الانسان كما فعل شخص واحد هو يسوع الناصري."


*فقرة رائعة جدا يا Peace_86
شكرا على الموضوع
الرب يباركك *:smil12:


----------



## peace_86 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

.. عاشقة دجلة..
و
.. *S.O.G* ..
و
.. صوت الرب..

الرب يبارككم حبايبي
وينور طريقكم إلى الأبد ..
وأحب أزيد وأقول يا اخواني أن:
هذا الموضوع بحقوق غير محفوظة
"مسموح لكم أن تنشورها لمجد إسم يسوع"

وشكراً لكم جميعكم..

*..أخوكمـ ..*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*قرأت الموضوع كله*
*والمثير في الأمر استمداده من واقع الكثير من الشخصيات الحقيقية*
*حقاً لقد عرف الكاتب ماذا يفعل*
*فنحن بحاجة كل حين لمجد الرب.*


----------



## peace_86 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

**S.O.G*
الرب يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد إسمه..
منور دايماً..*
أخوكـ..


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*



peace_86 قال:


> **S.O.G*
> الرب يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد إسمه..
> منور دايماً..*
> أخوكـ..


:yaka::Love_Mailbox:
*أخوكـــــ*Son.Of.God**


----------



## peace_86 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

الرب يباركك كمان وكمان يا إبن الرب..


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*يقول الكتاب :
افتح عينيك تشبع خبزا (ام13:20 )
حقيقى اخى بيس كل من لمس المسيح لمسه حقيقيه وتعامل معه شعر بشبع حقيقى .
وشكرا ياجميل على موضوعك الرائع الذى بمثابه واجهه تعبر عن انسان مملوء بالروح القدس ويفيض بها ايضا *


----------



## peace_86 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

الله يباركك حبيبي مينا..
يسوع يحميك من كل شر وشبه شر..

بجد حتوحشوني..


----------



## Kathrina1 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

جميل جدا اخي بيس

اتمنى يا اخي ان تشارك معنا في المجموعة البريدية بهذا الكتاب ليستفاد من هذا المجهود بقدر الامكان

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36839


الرب يباركك


----------



## peace_86 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

الرب يباركك عزيزتي كاترينا..
أنا وضعت إيميلي في ذاك الرابط..
لكن إلى حد الآن لم افهم طريقة الموقع وساسيته..
أرجو أن أتعلم منك..
وشكراً على المرور الجميل..


----------



## التوحيد1 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*



peace_86 قال:


> *أريد ان أوجه اليك سؤالا هاما جدا:
> من هو في رأيك أبرز شخص في كل العصور؟
> الأمور التي سأحدثكم عنها ذات أهمية كبيرة بحيث أتمنى لو تحدثت بها مع كل واحد منكم شخصيا وجها لوجه حتى لا يضيع شيء من تأثير هذه الرسالة..
> 
> ...




 اذا كان يسوع هو الله فأين العظمة؟فان الله قادر على كل شيء.
فاين العظمة في شخص يسوع.
ثم انتم تعبدون من 
اهو يسوع ام الناسوت ام الله الروح القدس . من تعبدون؟

وما هي التغييرات التي غيرها يسوع في العالم


----------



## صوت الرب (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*



> اذا كان يسوع هو الله فأين العظمة؟فان الله قادر على كل شيء.
> فاين العظمة في شخص يسوع.
> ثم انتم تعبدون من
> اهو يسوع ام الناسوت ام الله الروح القدس . من تعبدون؟
> ...


*بواسطته غفرت لنا خطايانا و إستطعنا دخول ملكوت السماء
و أصبحنا أبناءا للآب السماوي
فهل يوجد أعظم من هذا ؟*


----------



## peace_86 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*التوحيد1 ..
للتو رأيت مشاركتك.. ولست هنا لناقش أسئلتك..
هنا نبين للقراءة أننا نحب يسوعاً
وليست مسالة مقارنات دينية..
سلام لك وللأخ الحبيب صوت الرب..​*


----------



## *S.O.G* (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*



التوحيد1 قال:


> اذا كان يسوع هو الله فأين العظمة؟فان الله قادر على كل شيء.
> فاين العظمة في شخص يسوع.
> ثم انتم تعبدون من
> اهو يسوع ام الناسوت ام الله الروح القدس . من تعبدون؟
> ...


*حتى متى*

*سنظلّ هكذا*

*مضطرين ان نخبركم*

*أن لكل شيء قسمه؟*



*لماذا لا تتصفح قسم الرد على الترهات ضد المسيحية؟*



*كل ركبة تنحني*
*ولسان يعترف*
*أن يسوع المسيح*

*هو الـــــــرب*


:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## peace_86 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: يسوع المسيح الفريد (معاً لنتملء بالروح القدس)*

*عزيزي إبن الرب (من زمان عنك أخي)
لا تلتفت إلى اخينا التوحيد1 .. فربما يكون جديداً على المنتدى ولا يعرف قوانينه

عموماً أخي نورت..
أتمنى ان ترسل لي إيميلك عبر الخاص
إني في الإنتظار​*


----------

